# Eurovirgins looking for a bit of sun in France - advice pls



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Because we always had a lot of dogs we've always holidayed in this country in a caravan (apart from a foray to Greece many years ago). We've had our moho a year now, and love it. Retired in April and have spent the summer visiting all the bits of Scotland we haven't seen yet, wonderful. Mostly wilding.

Now we have only one dog (our very old and beloved Milo, cocker spaniel) we are ready to venture overseas. Would like to leave early December, returning end of February. I can speak French (well, trying to refresh the schoolgirl version!) but Roverdave can't. We would like to go to France but have no knowledge of the country at all. I guess the climate in the north/west is much like UK in winter. Can anyone suggest a region we could travel to for some winter warmth, or are we being naive in thinking France is a place to be in January? Should we be thinking about Spain or Portugal?

As this is our first trip we don't want to drive miles and miles, and we're not expecting hot sunshine, but no freezing mornings would be nice. 

We've ordered the Aires book 2014 version because the 2015 won;t be out in time before we go. The ACSI card wouldn't arrive in time either, so haven't ordered that, can it be bought in France? Can we manage without it? Looking to use mainly aires, but would like to find a spot to say for more than a few days. Although we retired in April it will be a year before we get our pensions, so looking to be economical on this trip.

Any advice most welcome, thanks in advance.

Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well if you want some sun and warmth head south until the land stops, you will be in sunny Algarve Portugal or Southern Spain, works for me anyway.. :wink: ...

ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well we love France but after your trip you're going to hate it!

It will be as dead as a dodo and potentially a LOT colder than the UK, as it doesn't really benefit from the Gulf Stream.

Even the south of Spain can be unreliable that time of year, with more adventurous winter sun motorhomers travelling south in Morocco.

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

As you are retired would it not be possible for you to postpone your trip until April / May. By doing that you would benefit from much better weather, more places, including acsi campsites, open. Many acsi sites don't start applying their discounts until around this time. Being your first venture you wouldn't need to drive very far but would reap many of the benefits that France has to offer.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

we were in lavendu nr st tropaz one november had snow one morn keep going south as far as you can


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We live in Spain and do most of our touring in France. We love it. Yes it will be cold but further south should be better. In 10 years of touring France we have only used aires. Some are more like campsite with hook up/showers etc for only a few €. Others can be real dumps. If you don't like the look of one there will be plenty more down the road or just pull into a village square. We are leaving Spain next week to tour France ending up in UK for Xmas. The only problem you may have is getting water as many are turned off. But ask in a garage before filling up they usually let you top up water. Failing that visit a cemetery the water is always on.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Apologies for disagreeing with Mister Burleigh.

Not sure exactly what you mean by "dead as a doddo"sure most of the touristy stuff will be closed but the country, scenery etc. will still be there.
Stay away from the centre, East and high bits and it's unlikely to become bitterly cold, true you'll probably need to go down the South West side below Nantes, it won't be shorts and tee shirt weather but usually better than UK, possibly rainy though.
Spain and Portugal will be better although you do need to research the statistics for the area you decide to try, some are much better than others.

Morocco always has been an adventure (loads will disagree) and despite many thinking the sun always shines the exact opposite can be the case. With all of the problems and violence associated with that continent I'd think more than twice before travelling there in a vehicle that will give the impression of a wealthy European on their travels.

Like DABurleigh that is just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You want sun and warmth in the winter? - do as we do - go to Africa in January and come back in April, ready to pack up and head off to a warm southern France in May (well sometimes as sometimes it's still wet and cold in May.) :lol:


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks peeps.

Nowhere can be deader than east scotland in January . We're frequently snowed in. while we have our old dog (he's 15) exotic places like Morocco are a definite no-no. I think Europe will be a big enough adventure to start with!

We're Not ones for lying on beaches anyway, just want interesting places to visit and places to amble with the dog (can hardly call them 'walks' these days).

Didn't realise that the ACSI discounts don,t apply in the winter, I thought that was the idea .

I suppose what we want is a general direction to head to, where we can base ourselves and explore a bit.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We toured France and Spain in January and February and I have to agree with most of the above.
Snow in France... Irun on Spanish border ok! between depressing rain. No ACSI campsites open that we could find although some Aires were Ok! Mostly without water at this time of year.
Zaragoza met bouts of freezing fog until just north of Valencia.
From Valencia south the skies were blue and out of the cold wind the sun was warm.
The further south we went the warmer it became until quite suddenly you are in Motorhomeland.
From Marazon south (near Cartagena), it would seem as if every motorhome in Europe knows the secret places to find a warm winter.
I am told that there are even more in the Algarve.
Honestly, if you intend to spend the winter months in France, unless you are intending upon skiing, you should seriously consider taking snow chains, for I believe that when the snow is heavy, they are compulsory. My last winter visit I did not have snow chains (I don't have any) but I did really need them near Bordeaux but nobody saw me struggling.

Alan


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We spent a December/January/February in France one year and throughly enjoyed it. We did have an issue with finding water sometimes but never went without and, if you're really really stuck you can always buy some big bottles from LIDL.

We went down the west coast and, for the most part hardly saw a soul. It suited us but if you're the gregarious type then maybe not. We saw in the New Year in the aire at Niort with a few locals and had a great time.

The weather wasn't brilliant but we didn't care. We just love being in the van and seeing different things.

After new year we headed south and the weather was quite pleasant. Not boiling but plenty of sun and it felt quite warm when you were sitting in it.

We ended up going right along the Med coast and even went to St Tropez, Nice and Cannes where we stayed without any bother - unlike in the summer months when we would have soon been moved on.

And no matter how bad the weather, it was never like the Isle of Man. I was brought up in Fife - and it was nothing like there either!

Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would head down to Portugal. We do this a lot but we stay away from the Algarve,

Have a look at Alentajo region and the national park which runs a fair way up the coast almost to Lisbon. (costa Vicenta)

We love the small villages on the coast and they normally have decent parking areas for the Moho.. Look at towns (and beaches) like Odeciexe and Odemira for eg. The coastal villages of Arrifana, Monte Clerigo, Azenha Do mar, Zambujeria Do mar, Almograve... (Sigh!!) 

There are lots of fantastic beaches and there are always a few Moho's parked up. A few long termers usually hippy types and surfers. 

I've gone and brought on my withdrawal symptoms now.. 

The beaches are amazing and won't be busy. Local restaurants are superb and can cost up to 50% less than the Algarve. Local markets are very interesting too with lots of local folks enjoying the pop up BBQ restaurant. Try the locals special of Chicken and Chips... Mmmmm! 

What ever you do take care and enjoy.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well we're 30 miles from the Med and in winter regularly hit MINUS doubles figure temps. (Last 2 years we've "peaked " at -17!!!!!!!

the camp sites will all be closed and the Aires will have their water off.

iT'S STILL BEAUTIFUL AND MONTPELLIER CLAIMS 300 SUNNY DAYS A YEAR....but it won't be hot.....and it WILL be quiet with many restos and bars in the tourist areas closing for their OWN hols (they all go to Martinique and Guadaloupe!!)

we go to Spain (S.E.) Almerian coast and the Algarve.......can still get a frost on the Algarve partic if you go a coupla miles inland.....but it's generally warm and sunny in those places ......
LOVE France but it's not a winter destination for a novice unless you want to go skiing!
Garcia


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Go down to the Med. stay east of Monaco and the weather on the coast is usually mild. Menton has the lemon festival in February and we have eaten outdoors there in January. There is plenty to see and do in the area, it is certainly not dead,many french retirees come down from the north and the Victorians used to holiday in these parts in the winter. There are sites and aires open, just have to trawl the web to find them. If you go just over the border into Italy there are sites there open and the locals speak french as well.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Roverdave, ACSI sites are definitely open in winter, as you said that is the idea, there are some that close for the winter but any in the guide that are open will be available at the reduced rate as advertised in the book.
Check the web site there are more open than closed during the winter months.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I suspect that - statistically - Nice has the best/mildest mid-winter climate in France. That after all was one of the main reasons it grew in to a grand resort, where wealthy Brits could escape the worst of the cold in Blighty.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone who has replied, it's certainly given us food for thought. I guess we've all got preconceptions about countries we,ve never been to, so it's good to hear from more experienced folk who've been there. Have to think seriously now about whether to go or whether to wait a bit.

Cheers
Dave and Lesley


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

We go to Portugal/Spain each year from December to March and find that the most reliable, dry, warm weather is in the band from Valencia past Almeria to the Algarve as long as you don't stray inland more than, say, 15-20 miles. 

Over the last decade, we've found SE Spain (around Almeria) consistently the driest. Last year, in 50 days near Almeria, it rained on 2 occasions for about 3 hours, and one of those was during the night. Most days were bright and sunny. It's certainly worth the extra miles (one and a half days) down from the south of France. 

The days are shortish - but there's strong, warm sunshine you can sunbathe in from about 10am to 4:30 pm. There may be strong warm winds, too. Nights are chilly and begin just after 6pm - so you need stuff to do in the evenings.

There are enough of ACSI sites open and long stay discounts to bring costs down to euros12 - 16 per night - & Portugal is considerably cheaper. In our view, it's certainly not too early in the season to have a very comfortable stay - rather like very warm & sunny UK days in early May.

Norman


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Winter sun*

Hello Roverdave,

The point is to get winter sunshine,just toodle South untill you get below Almeria all the way down to Gibralter on the coast it is warm daytime and a jacket/jumper in the evenings.

Toodling along at 200 miles a day will get you here in a week,if you want to toodle slower two weeks and if you rush two days but you won't regret it,if it rains you know in a day or few the sun and warmth will return,it's not Barbados but it beats Britain.

Come on down and live longer.

Looking forward to seeing you soon.

:sunny: :sunny: :sunny:


----------



## Haloze (Oct 19, 2013)

Go for it  It will be exciting! Like you said your not looking for winter sun. There is plenty of history on weather patterns for all around the world.
Decide on your route and then check all the weather history on for your route and adjust it as needs be. Keep checking the weather as you go.
Pack for the worst and enjoy the rest!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, we'll be pouring over maps and the net this weekend. Hadn't really intended going further south than France, but have to reconsider now. I don't think we would get the AXSI card in time before leaving, would it make that much difference? we would plan on using aires but would like to stop in a site now and then for a few days.

Cheers
Dave and Lesley


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Dave - remember that the ACSI discount card is officially only valid for each calendar year; thus the present (2014) card is only valid till 31.12.14; and the upcoming 2015 card/sites book (available shortly?) won't officially be valid till 1.1.15 onwards.

That said, I know from experience that Receptionists at many of the now really massive number of camp sites across mainland Europe that accept the ACSI card, don't in practice seem to check the details on the card you wave.

If Aires are more your thing, then consider instead the "Camperstop Europe" book. We use it very regularly indeed, and love it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave & Lesley, aires are excellent and abundant if staying in France, if venturing into Spain few are available, although in areas that have traditionally been a haven for free camping there are a few enterprising people opening up basic motorhome camp sites that they are calling aires, which generally are an area to park up with the basic facilities needed for a motorhome, prices vary for these, normally in region of 10€ per night. The same can be said for Portugal but the opportunity to free camp is still widely available.
My comments above for Spain & Portugal refer to the "out of season" times, no idea what it's like in the high season.
ACSI discounts vary site to site, most will show a good reduction, the main thing being that you get an "all in price" vehicle, 2 adults and electricity included so no surprises.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

RoverDave,

Aires (off the motorways) are great for the route down through France.

Once into SPain, because of the scarcity of Aires, I think the ACSI card makes a tremendous difference - some of the ACSI sites charge 27-30 a night euros if you just turn up on spec without an ACSI card. Whereas the most you pay with a card at an ACSI accepted site is 18 euros, and usually, 16 euros..

Also, do check on this forum about recommended routes down through France to find one that fits you sense of adventure and your pocket (Tolls!)

Norman


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt get too worried about not having an ACSI card.

I think they can be good value in some countries but France is just packed with small sites and Aires.

We only occasionally use a site. We stayed on the odd one this summer. Didnt have an ACSI card. I think the site in Lourdes was about £10 in early September. We saw loads in the Pyrenees in August that were between £10-14 (not ACSI)

We did stay on ACSI site in Brittany when the leisure battery packed up that full rate was €19 and I just asked if I could have the ACSI rate but I only had last years card. No bother €14. 

Municiples in France are often even cheaper. We stopped on one this year in early October that should have been £8. There was only us on it and one tugger in the corner. Signs said somebody would come for the money but they never did.

I found ACSI useful in Switzerland but knowing we were going mainly to France this year I didnt bother with it.

As others have said though, April, May, June would be better for weather if you can hang on. We did The Dordogne and the pyrenees once in April May and it was lovely. Still had ice one morning in April in the Dordogne though but up to low 20's by lunch time. It was actually hot in the Pyrenees in early May but still people skiing!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

OK we've had an intense weekend doing sums and research, and have come to the conclusion that it might be better to wait until say April. Heart wants to go but head say wait! As this will be our first trip abroad really, driving anyway, we really want to spend time in France rather than driving long distances through cold lands to get to the sun. We thought about Portugal, but as we have to be back for some stuff end February it puts pressure on the time scale.

Thanks again to everyone who helped with their comments, saved us from making what could be an expensive and not too great couple of months. more time to plan now!!

I think it's easy to get carried away on the winter motorhome thing, reading all the blogs and posts about foreign touring, and think, hey we've got one now, let's go! Without properly planning it, and knowing absolutely nothing about abroad  

we've had a great summer wilding throughout Scotland, and even in winter it can still be good, so we,ll save France til the springtime.

Cheers everyone
Roverdave and Lesley


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Prob wise that. If it's your first time driving here, as someone said earlier you could go home hating the place when it's prob about the best place with a MH.
Spring is a great time too.....the further south , the earlier it comes (tho beware the Massif Central.......the winter can hang on till May there. There are ski resorts up there and even the motorway goes over 3,500 feet!)
Apart from Easter itself, it should be quiet WITHOUT being dead!And most tourist places will be opening . You don't need posh campsites unless you like that sort of thing).The Aires are great and most towns have a small Municipal campsite for peanuts a night!
Get that trip under your belt and you'll be desperate to try some real warm winter Motorhoming in southern Spain or Portugal next year.
Good luck....enjoy...
Garcia


----------

